# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Συριαν Χαμστερς!!

## Follow*The*Rabbit

Χαριζονται ολα!!
Τα βρηκα στα σκουπιδια!!
2 ενηλικα και 4 μικρα!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

χλοη πρεπει και αυτα να χωριστουν... καθε ενα μονο του...
αν θες να ρωτισω αυτο που σου ειχα πει στο πμ πες μου...
και φυσικα μπραβο...

*σορυ για το οφ!δεν ξανα οφτοπικαρω ποτε...

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

ευτυχως ειναι χωρισμενα! σε 2 κλουβια! το ενα ενηλικο με τα 3 μικρα και το αλλο ενηλικο με το ενα μικρο! κονομησα και κλουβια χοχοχοχο!!! :Ρ
για ξαναθυμισε μου μεπμ τι μου ειχες πει γιατι...μνημη χρυσοψαρο!!
σιγα το οφ μωρε :Ρ 

ελα παιδιαααα!!! παρε παρε το καλο ποντικιιιιιιιι!!!!!! ελα παρε παρε φρεσκο πραμα φρεσκοοοοοοο!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lilith

βρε κοπελια πάλι ζωο βρήκες?τι θα γίνει με σένα πως τα βρίσκεις όλα αυτά?αχ γλύκα είναι με βάζεις στον πειρασμό αλλά δε μπορώ να πάρω....κλαψ...

----------


## Niva2gr

Χλόη, κράτα μου ένα! Θα το πάρω στη συνάντηση στο πάρκο Τρίτση!

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

αααχ μαρια μου δε θα μπορεσω να ειμαι τελικα στο παρκο..  :sad:  
χθες εγινε το σκηνικο.....
θα εχω κατι σεμιναρια κινημτογραφου που ειναι απο τις 2 ιουλιου μεχρι τις 8 ιουλιου και ειναι απο τις 5 το απογευμα εως τις 10 το βραδι  :sad:  και θελω να παω, δε πρεπει να τα χανω αυτα!
αλλα αφου θα ανεβεις...θα κανονισουμε ιδιαιτερως να ερθεις να παρεις αμα θες, απο το σπιτι μου!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

> βρε κοπελια πάλι ζωο βρήκες?τι θα γίνει με σένα πως τα βρίσκεις όλα αυτά?αχ γλύκα είναι με βάζεις στον πειρασμό αλλά δε μπορώ να πάρω....κλαψ...


ααχ αχ..και παλι βαχ!!!! αφου με ξερεις..δε μπορω!!! τα λυπαμαι τοσο πολυυυυυ!!! τα ειδε ο φιλοςμου και μεληρε τηλεφωνο και μου λεει, εκει ειναι δυο κλουβια με ποντικια, αμα θες να τα σωσεις ελα και παρτα. και πηγα.....!!

----------


## amarussia

chloe 8a i8ela ena gia tin aderfi mou (gt egw exw idi )1 an dineis akoma kapia. an kai esi endiaferese stile mou sto amarussia@hotmail.nl se efxaristw  :Happy: 


Θα σε παρακαλουσα Αμαρουσσια να μην ξαναγραψεις με greeklish..
Απαγορευεται απο τους κανονες του φορουμ...
Φιλικα mitsman

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

amarussia, εχω ακομα, θα σου κρατησω!!  :Happy:  δεν ειμαι σπιτι μου τωρα, θα σου στειλω στο μαιλ μολις παω!

----------


## amarussia

Αχου, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ είσαι γλύκα Χλόη.  :Happy:  στείλε μου στο hotmail μου για σιγουριά αν θες!!! Έχεις από τα μωρά κανένα ?

----------


## Follow*The*Rabbit

εχω 5 τελικα, και οχι 4 οπως ειχα δει στην αρχη! φυσικα και εχω!  :Happy:

----------


## nuntius

*
Aυτός είναι σαν να λέει βγάλτε με έξω αλλιώς θα τα σπάσω όοοοοοολα!!!

Χλόη, πρέπει να διορθώσεις τίτλο.... πληρώνω για να χαρίσω Σύριαν Χάμστερς 
*

----------

